# Setting up the internet in Portugal



## gracieankim (Dec 29, 2015)

We would like to set up Tonks TV to receive English channels in Portugal. As we are not living in Portugal but coming and going can anyone advise me of a good internet deal ? Thanks


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

MEO offer some good deals for internet and also combined internet/TV/phone/cellphone deals but what you get depends on exact (and I do mean exact) location. You'll find their packages on their website.

Before you commit to any UK TV deals, you might like to Google Filmon and/or Camposat.tv and/or kodi.tv to see what's available free of charge.


----------



## gracieankim (Dec 29, 2015)

Thank you for that


----------



## gracieankim (Dec 29, 2015)

Hi,
I still need internet connection right ?
Two other thoughts, if I got Portuguese TV would there be English content with subtitles?
Or can I get a Sky Freesat card for the sky box in the apartment ?


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

You don't view the MEO TV over the internet but you do have to take a MEO TV package along with the internet supply you opt for and/or they're able to provide.

The programme schedules/stations for the various MEO packages are on their website but a fair number of stations are English language, including movie stations & documentary stations.

MEO Go :: TV em qualquer lugar :: Guia TV


----------



## gracieankim (Dec 29, 2015)

Sounds like the MEO tv package might be a good solution for us


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

I wouldn't say it's great but it's more than adequate & if you have a decent broadband or even better, fibre optic then you can also watch the BBCs & ITVs etc via filmon or camposat.

You do however have to be cautious when taking a deal because it's not uncommon for them to promise more than they can deliver by way of speed...... so you need to check that as soon as you get connected & if it's unacceptable, you need to be absolutely ruthless in taking advantage of the cancellation period....... because they're real busstards once that time period has expired when it comes to cancelling.

If you can't get what you need from MEO then look at Bentley Walker Tooway. - It's an internet service ONLY and more expensive but it is very good.


----------

